# hull design question



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know the terminology just like you. But if you look at the pictures you can clearly see the different in hull shapes.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Modified V is the term for the dead rise angle. There is deep V (like in an offshore Mako), and shallow V (like in a classic pre-`1972 Aquasport 222) and the modified V is somewhere in the middle (like in a post `1975 Aquasport 222 or Dorado 23).

The Stumpknocker has a V bow entry with a "No V bottom, or a flat bottom (like no V, as in a Carolina skiff "J" series has a flat bottom with no V). A Saltmarsh 14 or 16 has the slightest amount of a shallow V (a little better ride than what a Carolina skiff gives you) and the Saltmarsh Heron has a modified V front to a mid shallow V in the rear (better ride still). Most of what Arkona has are shallow V hulls.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

wasnt very clear there. whats the difference in performance betweed the two designs? I.e., stumpnocker's nearly vertical v bow entry w/ flat bottom vs. 1444v/1656v's gradual entry with the shallow v


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Performance between shallow v hulls and flat bottom hulls will be close, but the ride and handling are world's apart. The shallow v will corner and ride much nicer, and still get on plane quick and float skinny. A mod v hull will draft more, but gives an even smoother ride and more nimble handling.

As far as a stump knocker is concerned the pointy nose helps when driving into the wind and such, but at the end of the day it's still a flat bottomed boat and will beat the kidneys out of you if there is even a ripple on the water.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

thanks thats what i needed to understand


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> Performance between shallow v hulls and flat bottom hulls will be close, but the ride and handling are world's apart. The shallow v will corner and ride much nicer, and still get on plane quick and float skinny. A mod v hull will draft more, but gives an even smoother ride and more nimble handling.
> 
> As far as a stump knocker is concerned the pointy nose helps when driving into the wind and such, but at the end of the day it's still a flat bottomed boat and will beat the kidneys out of you if there is even a ripple on the water.


THIS!!! ^^^


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, what Firecat said. But in your question about the bow entry - nothing. BEcause that part of the boat is out of the water when running. What you need to focus on is the shape of the planing surface just like FC explained.


----------

